# Little bit of progress



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Made a little headway this weekend.









[/IMG]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

How are you carving it? By hand?


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> How are you carving it? By hand?


Yes, I do it with a wood rasp and sandpaper. Takes a little while.


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

That is very nice. Looks like it took a lot of sweat, blood, and tears :food-smiley-004:. I love the look of the wood; it better not be painted over .


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

That is going to be beautiful.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Wheeman said:


> That is very nice. Looks like it took a lot of sweat, blood, and tears :food-smiley-004:. I love the look of the wood; it better not be painted over .


Not a chance. Here is a picture that I posted on another thread. This is a piece of scrap from the body blank and the finish treatment that I came up with for it. It's actually five different applications of analine dye and a clear coat. That's just the maple cap and the face plate. The back & neck will be natural mahogany.








[/IMG]


and of course the back.








[/IMG]


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

lofu Ooh shiny. I think I saw that in the other post you mentioned. Can't wait to see how she turns out.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

I love your work. Can't wait to see more.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Greenman said:


> I love your work. Can't wait to see more.:smilie_flagge17:


Thanks Mang. Unfortunately it will be a while as I am heading out for another 6-8 weeks. I've really got to get a stay at home job one of these days.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Wow i'm in love with it! It looks really fantastic, keep it up! :smilie_flagge17:



I would give a blowjob to learn lutherie**















** I would not seriously suck somebody, but i would like to learn lutherie


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

bluezombie said:


> Wow i'm in love with it! It looks really fantastic, keep it up! :smilie_flagge17:
> 
> i would like to learn lutherie


The first thing is to buy a book. lot's of them around. Stewmac has some good ones. Then access to some wood working equipment. If you don't have access look around your area for hobby clubs or take a wood working course in the evenings. Take your time and it"s not that terribly difficult. Mostly time consuming. Or start by buying a kit. 

If you wan't to you can do it. Not to mention there are lot's of guys on this very forum that will help you out with good advice along the way. All you need to do is ask.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

Lowtones - you do some interesting stuff. Nice work.


----------

